# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  The Completely Bogus War on Christmas

## Calypso Jones

first up. And this isn't even the first.

http://radio.foxnews.com/toddstarnes...mas-trees.html

NC Students cannot sell CHRISTMAS trees. They must be called HOLIDAY trees.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Arlington Heights ILL says no to nativity scenes.

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2012/11/...or-local-park/

----------


## Calypso Jones

Gov Chafee says no to Christmas Tree lighting ceremony.

----------


## Calypso Jones

This is just a history of the War on Christmas from past years.   

http://www.akdart.com/christmas.html

----------


## pollycy

> first up. And this isn't even the first.
> 
> http://radio.foxnews.com/toddstarnes...mas-trees.html
> 
> NC Students cannot sell CHRISTMAS trees. They must be called HOLIDAY trees.


In honor of our wonderous Emperor's re-election this month, I propose that we who have "a pot and a window" privatize our Christmas celebrations entirely!  Oh, and do not spend one penny on any "holiday presents" this year -- no, not one!  Let the atheists celebrate up their "Winter Holiday" by themselves, shopping and spending until they're hopelessly even deeper in debt.  Santa Claus has been in town since before Halloween, and he's way over-stayed his welcome.  But, the sun also rises on January 2nd of every year, and wouldn't it be nice to start off 2013 without a mountain of credit card debt?

My Christmas tree is glorious!  The lights shine brightly, and, inside, the whole house is transformed into a joyous expression of our happiness in this season that commemorates the coming of the Christ of God in human form.  Outside these walls, all is dark, cold, bitter, and forbidding -- just like the society America has turned into....

----------

Agravan (11-28-2012),Bane (11-28-2012),DDave (12-02-2012),JohnAdams (12-09-2012),Mainecoons (11-28-2012)

----------


## patrickt

I reject all of the "War on..." silliness. The Democrats War on Women and War on Blacks are just silly slogans no matter how much harm they do. But, as an atheist, I find the efforts of the liberals to pretend Christianity doesn't exist to be ludicrous. Perhaps they'll figure out that all they have to do is tax unacceptable religions and the deficit will disappear.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I had posted this in the Rel/Phil Forum...a new book for your coffee table.   NPR is really pushing it.   It's a Harried Mary, shrewish and believing that her son had promulgated a hoax on the world.   Just in time for Christmas.

Harris-Perry of CNN didn't want to see that trite i suppose and trotted out the old themes of Son of God being born to homeless hippy unmarried types with a doting step father.   

It's not possible to leave christians alone to enjoy the season.  THey must be subtly deflated with tactics such as these.

http://newsbusters.org/blogs/ken-she...sh-liberal-tal

----------


## Calypso Jones

T’was the month before Christmas
When all through our land,
Not a Christian was praying
Nor taking a stand.
See the PC Police had taken away,
The reason for Christmas - no one could say.
The children were told by their schools not to sing,
About Shepherds and Wise Men and Angels and things.
It might hurt people's feelings, the teachers would say
December 25th is just a 'Holiday'.
Yet the shoppers were ready with cash, checks and credit
Pushing folks down to the floor just to get at it!
CDs from Madonna, an X-BOX, an I-pod
Something was changing, something quite odd!
Retailers promoted Ramadan and Kwanzaa
In hopes to sell books by Franken & Fonda.
As Targets were hanging their trees upside down
At Lowe's the word Christmas - was no where to be found.
At K-Mart and Staples and Penny's and Sears
You won't hear the word Christmas; it won't touch your ears.
Inclusive, sensitive, Di-ver-si-ty
Are words that were used to intimidate me.
Now Daschle, Now Darden, Now Sharpton, Wolf Blitzen
On Boxer, on Rather, on Kerry, on Clinton!
At the top of the Senate, there arose such a clatter
To eliminate Jesus, in all public matter.
And we spoke not a word, as they took away our faith
Forbidden to speak of salvation and grace.
The true Gift of Christmas was exchanged and discarded
The reason for the season, stopped before it started.
So as you celebrate 'Winter Break' under your 'Dream Tree'
Sipping your Starbucks, listen to me.

Choose your words carefully, choose what you say
Shout MERRY CHRISTMAS, not Happy Holiday!

Christ is The Reason for the Christmas Season!

----------


## Calypso Jones

http://radio.foxnews.com/toddstarnes...e-snowman.html

Florida school principal replaces baby jesus with frosty the snowman after threats from the obama admin.  Obama Admin also gave them a lecture on the separation of church and state.  A TOTALLY bogus concept.   And an assault our OUR free speech.

----------


## Trinnity

I got the lights on my Christmas tree today. Beautiful. God bless us.

----------


## DDave

> But, as an atheist, I find the efforts of the liberals to pretend Christianity doesn't exist to be ludicrous.


Yes, it appears that religious tolerance is quite a one-way street when it comes to Christianity. Liberals want to make SURE that OTHER religions, or those who choose no religion, are offended.

But they could care less if Christians are offended.

----------

Mainecoons (12-03-2012)

----------


## Calypso Jones

http://weaselzippers.us/2012/12/05/l...heist-outrage/

churches and schools are cancelling performances of Merry Christmas Charlie Brown over Atheist Hissyfits.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Not necessarily AIMED at christmas but rather just the PRINCIPAL(meaning the REASON for the SEASON)

http://cnsnews.com/news/article/athe...-prayer-caucus
the timing is suspicious.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Potential Lawsuit closes Christmas Concert.

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/2...istmas-concert

"HONOLULU (HawaiiNewsNow) -			A threatened lawsuit had put a halt to what's become a Christmas tradition for members of the Moanalua High School orchestra.
For the past six years, the award-winning group and volunteers from the New Hope Church have raised more than $200,000 for a charity that treats poor people in Africa.
But that all came to a halt on Monday when the Department of Education decided to cancel the concert just four days before the event.
In a letter to the Department of Education, Mitch Kahle, founder of the Hawaii Citizens for the Separation of State and Church, took issue with the involvement of New Hope Church, which handles ticket sales and sells those tickets at its services."

----------


## patrickt

If one liberal is offended we all have to stop and kneel in respect. If one conservative is offended he's laughed at by the media. If your daughter doesn't want to hear the Pledge of Allegiance, tell her not to listen. If your daughter doesn't want to hear a students poem for veterans day where her grandfather and uncle thank god for their deliverance, don't listen. If you don't want to see the cross on the hilltop, don't look. If your great aunt Tillie wishes you a Merry Christmas feel free to tell her to kiss your ass. After all, you're a liberal. I'm sure Aunt Tillie will understand. Hell, even I understand.

Liberals are so sensitive. Well, except when they're dishing it out. Then insensitivity reigns. I wonder how Gov. Palin feels about a total liberal asswipe calling her a cunt and a retard producing twat. Oh, wait, who cares? Bill Maher is a iiberal, isn't he, so it's just all in good fun.

When you get in a fight with a liberal they scream, "Girlie boy rules, girlie boy riles." That means he can hit and you can't. President Obama loves girlie boy rules.

----------

Calypso Jones (12-08-2012)

----------


## Cap

There is a lot of things going on in the world.  Considering the volume of "stuff" going on there will always be minority pockets of "odd stuff" going on.

This is where hack sources like Faux thrive - they focus on the minority and report on that, because it sells.  It sells because it's what their audience wants to hear.

The concept of a "war on Christmas" is bunk.

----------


## Calypso Jones

There was a time when network stations were putting on lovely little christmas movies and plays, cartoon shows, etc.    Now...what we get are aliens, demonic, extraterrestrial and allegedly historical channels doubting the veracity of any biblical Birth account.

----------


## JohnAdams

> In honor of our wonderous Emperor's re-election this month, I propose that we who have "a pot and a window" privatize our Christmas celebrations entirely!  Oh, and do not spend one penny on any "holiday presents" this year -- no, not one!  Let the atheists celebrate up their "Winter Holiday" by themselves, shopping and spending until they're hopelessly even deeper in debt.  Santa Claus has been in town since before Halloween, and he's way over-stayed his welcome.  But, the sun also rises on January 2nd of every year, and wouldn't it be nice to start off 2013 without a mountain of credit card debt?
> 
> My Christmas tree is glorious!  The lights shine brightly, and, inside, the whole house is transformed into a joyous expression of our happiness in this season that commemorates the coming of the Christ of God in human form.  Outside these walls, all is dark, cold, bitter, and forbidding -- just like the society America has turned into....


Christmas is not about "presents" anyhow. 

It's become entirely too commercialized which is an assault on Christmas in and of itself. 

It's supposed to be about celebration of the birth of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ! AND the gift he gave to us all by his death and resurrection, the gift of eternal life.

----------


## JohnAdams

> There is a lot of things going on in the world.  Considering the volume of "stuff" going on there will always be minority pockets of "odd stuff" going on.
> 
> This is where hack sources like Faux thrive - they focus on the minority and report on that, because it sells.  It sells because it's what their audience wants to hear.
> 
> The concept of a "war on Christmas" is bunk.


Really is it now. 

So if it's not, if it's just "bunk" that FOX is reporting on because it "sells'.

Tell us all what it is if not a war on Christmas when certain minority groups (atheist leftists) demand that nativity scenes not be displayed, that a Charlie Brown Christmas not be shown, that Christmas tree lighting celebrations not happen and oh yeah, individuals vandalize nativity scenes displayed on Private church property?

----------


## Calypso Jones

These things are going on...these are just the things that we hear about.    So Fox reporting on these situations...to let us know, seeing as Fox IS a news organization whereas the other alphabet networks are not reporting on these situations  but rather adding to IT by their own attacks on christianity and conservatives, means that Fox is to blame.  right?

----------


## garyo

I am not religious and was brought up in a religious that didn't celebrate Christmas but I am sick and tired of the minority sleazeballs forcing their beliefs and ideologies on the majority, we are turning into a country of zombies.

----------


## Trinnity

> I am not religious and was brought up in a religious that didn't celebrate Christmas but I am sick and tired of the minority sleazeballs forcing their beliefs and ideologies on the majority, we are turning into a country of zombies.


 ...........................This ^

I agree. What's so damn offensive anyway? It's a mean-spirited temper tantrum from a small but very vocal group(s).
.

----------


## patrickt

I'm not simply not religious. I'm \an atheist. I have been for sixty years. But, I'm not a petty, self-centered adolescent seeking a pitiful minute in the limelight. Oh, I was when I was fourteen and refused to say the Lord's Prayer in school but I never tried to make anyone else quit saying it and I got over my temper tantrum by the time I was fifteen.  Then, I went on to become and adult.

----------

Canadianeye (12-10-2012)

----------


## Cap

> Really is it now. 
> 
> So if it's not, if it's just "bunk" that FOX is reporting on because it "sells'.
> 
> Tell us all what it is if not a war on Christmas when certain minority groups (atheist leftists) demand that nativity scenes not be displayed, that a Charlie Brown Christmas not be shown, that Christmas tree lighting celebrations not happen and oh yeah, individuals vandalize nativity scenes displayed on Private church property?


All issues in the minority - except for the nativity scene, presumably in the courthouse.  Take it down, it doesn't belong here.  We are not a theocracy and there should be no religious representation - any religious representation from any given religion in our public courthouses.

Every religious RWNJ would shit the bed in unison if a Koran were displayed in a courthouse anywhere on the planet.

As for Charlie Brown Christmas - we just watched it on TV the other day.  

Our church put up their nativity scene this weekend.

War on Christmas = Faux (news) outrage.

----------


## Trinnity

Enjoy~

----------


## Cap

In fact, I'll go the distance of providing the true definition of the faux "war on Christmas".  It's nothing but pure Christian aggression and intolerance.

Intolerance of the fact that not everyone is Christian and aggression to the extent that Christians (some, not all) feel the need to force their beliefs on everyone else who is not Christian.

What you see from atheists is reactionary.  If Christians in our society were tolerant and accepting of other beliefs, everyone in this respect would get along much better.

But if someone who is not Christian wants to say "Happy Holidays", intolerant Christians shit the bed with faux outrage because their beliefs are not recognized.  They're cool with other faiths except when it comes to courthouses - and only then MUST Christian symbols be placed and if they're not, someone call the whaaaambulance.

And these people are hardly model Christians.  An honest Christian doesn't care about symbols or wearing their faith on their sleeve, they follow their customs, go to their churches and organizations, they practice their faith as Christ has taught them to do so - humbly, honestly and with dignity.

It's Christofascism that politicizes and goes on the offensive - and has to create the issue to do so which is the sad but obvious part.

This is your lesson on reality for the day.  Do with it what you will, but ask yourself - what would Christ do?

----------


## JohnAdams

> In fact, I'll go the distance of providing the true definition of the faux "war on Christmas". It's nothing but pure Christian aggression and intolerance.
> 
> Intolerance of the fact that not everyone is Christian and aggression to the extent that Christians (some, not all) feel the need to force their beliefs on everyone else who is not Christian.
> 
> What you see from atheists is reactionary. If Christians in our society were tolerant and accepting of other beliefs, everyone in this respect would get along much better.
> 
> But if someone who is not Christian wants to say "Happy Holidays", intolerant Christians shit the bed with faux outrage because their beliefs are not recognized. They're cool with other faiths except when it comes to courthouses - and only then MUST Christian symbols be placed and if they're not, someone call the whaaaambulance.
> 
> And these people are hardly model Christians. An honest Christian doesn't care about symbols or wearing their faith on their sleeve, they follow their customs, go to their churches and organizations, they practice their faith as Christ has taught them to do so - humbly, honestly and with dignity.
> ...


You obviously do not know the first thing about the founding of this nation if you think for an second God had nothing to do with it, or that expressions of faith should not be allowed. 

Just a FYI, when this nations founders were busy in Philadelphia crafting our Declaration of Independence, committing what the king of England called high treason. 

THEY OPENED THE MEETING EVERY DAY WITH A PRAYER TO GOD.

Several of those men even stated that our nations constitution was meant ONLY for a Godly people. Ut oh.....where's that leave those who would remove God from the public square?

So please spare us the separation of church and state twisting of the first amendment crapola.

----------


## Roadmaster

> This is your lesson on reality for the day.  Do with it what you will, but ask yourself - what would Christ do?


  Like you would know? The faux outrage is the ones who have no tolerance for someone saying Merry Christmas like it's been done many years. We are tired of stupid ones that think we have to say Happy Holidays not to insult you. Could care less if you go home and cry because you had to hear this.

----------


## Cap

> You obviously do not know the first thing about the founding of this nation if you think for an second God had nothing to do with it, or that expressions of faith should not be allowed. 
> 
> Just a FYI, when this nations founders were busy in Philadelphia crafting our Declaration of Independence, committing what the king of England called high treason. 
> 
> THEY OPENED THE MEETING EVERY DAY WITH A PRAYER TO GOD.
> 
> Several of those men even stated that our nations constitution was meant ONLY for a Godly people. Ut oh.....where's that leave those who would remove God from the public square?
> 
> So please spare us the separation of church and state twisting of the first amendment crapola.


Wingnut defense #14 - the "founding fathers" spin job.

a) Unless you can point to where in the Constitution it's written, we are not a theocracy.  You do understand the difference between the Constitution and tradition, no?

b)  Our "founding fathers" also shat in pits, owned slaves (and occasionally fathered illegitimate children with them) and shot pistols at each other to settle differences.  I guess you're advocating all of that then.

c)  In an era dominated primarily by Christianity, it would make sense that any religious tradition would be Christian.  Considering we have socially evolved into many faiths beyond Christianity, it makes sense that we respect and tolerate borders between opposing faiths.  The separation of church/state is far more important at this juncture than it was hundreds of years ago.

But again I'll go back to my original point - it has nothing to do with Christianity or the inability of Christians to practice their faith which is all bunk, it has everything to do with aggressive Christian intolerance.

And it's still highly un-Christian.

You're dismissed.

----------


## Canadianeye

@Captain Obvious  This ones for you Capt.

----------

Cap (12-10-2012)

----------


## Calypso Jones

there is no aggressive christian intolerance.  WE would like YOU to leave our traditions alone.   It isn't a matter of separation of church and state.  That's bogus in and of itself.  the matter is....the actual amendment...it's to keep the feds OUT of what we choose to do.  NOT for the feds to come in and tell us what we can or cannot do.

----------


## Canadianeye

> there is no aggressive christian intolerance.  WE would like YOU to leave our traditions alone.   It isn't a matter of separation of church and state.  That's bogus in and of itself.  the matter is....the actual amendment...it's to keep the feds OUT of what we choose to do.  NOT for the feds to come in and tell us what we can or cannot do.


The whole damned constitution was written to protect the citizens, even from their own government. It was supposed to be limited for a reason. Obviously your founders knew what to expect.

----------


## Cap

> there is no aggressive christian intolerance.  WE would like YOU to leave our traditions alone.   It isn't a matter of separation of church and state.  That's bogus in and of itself.  the matter is....the actual amendment...it's to keep the feds OUT of what we choose to do.  NOT for the feds to come in and tell us what we can or cannot do.


Nobody is bothering your traditions - which are mine also, btw.

The Feds, atheists, muslim whackjobs, aliens - none of them are restricting anyone's freedom to celebrate their religious traditions.  Not in the US that is.

None of them.

----------


## Calypso Jones

well i've just posted all the attacks on the tradition in the previous posts!!

----------


## Cap

> well i've just posted all the attacks on the tradition in the previous posts!!


From weaselzippers, huh?

Right...

Hold  your Christmas plays in church where they belong, or put your kids  through a private school.  Focused religious themes do not belong in  public schools - or courthouses for that matter.

If a public  school presented a play on the life of Mohammad, RWNJ's would shit the  bed.  Weaselzippers would have a field day with it.

That door swings both ways.

More myths debunked.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> From weaselzippers, huh?
> 
> Right...
> 
> Hold  your Christmas plays in church where they belong, or put your kids  through a private school.  Focused religious themes do not belong in  public schools - or courthouses for that matter.
> 
> If a public  school presented a play on the life of Mohammad, RWNJ's would shit the  bed.  Weaselzippers would have a field day with it.
> 
> That door swings both ways.
> ...


out of all those sources you choose the ONLY one from weaslezippers?   well.....doesn't that tell us something about you and your argument??  LoL.

----------


## Calypso Jones

and it's getting personal.

http://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/201...laware-county/

philly.  Someone going around cutting the wires on holiday lights.    Where would they get the idea to retaliate on those who want to celebrate the season...heh captain?

----------


## patrickt

JohnAdams: "You obviously do not know the first thing about the founding of this nation if you think for an second God had nothing to do with it, or that expressions of faith should not be allowed."

You obviously don't realize how stupid that sounds since not everyone you are talking to believes in your magical god. If you were to say their belief in a god was a significant factor that would be rational. To say your god was involved is not rational.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> JohnAdams: "You obviously do not know the first thing about the founding of this nation if you think for an second God had nothing to do with it, or that expressions of faith should not be allowed."
> 
> You obviously don't realize how stupid that sounds since not everyone you are talking to believes in your magical god. If you were to say their belief in a god was a significant factor that would be rational. To say your god was involved is not rational.



You have no proof that God was not involved.

"When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which* the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them*, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.
We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal,* that they are endowed by their Creator* with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.--

----------


## garyo

Left wing teachings do not belong in public schools either.

----------

Calypso Jones (12-10-2012)

----------


## Cap

> and it's getting personal.
> 
> http://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/201...laware-county/
> 
> philly.  Someone going around cutting the wires on holiday lights.    Where would they get the idea to retaliate on those who want to celebrate the season...heh captain?


Who cares?

I bet I could out post you with sources of Christian vandalism on non-Christian symbols in this country but it would be as meaningless as what you just posted.

Either you are for intolerance or against it.  Two-way door thing.

Where the true hypocrisy lies is the fact that for generations non-Christians had to suffer through Christian aggression with Christian symbolism in public institutions.  Now that they've figured out that they don't have to put up with this, Christians are all full of faux outrage.

All of this has nothing to do with anyones belief in anything - it has everything to do with intolerance and religious aggression.

The TRUTH... will set you free.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Who cares?
> 
> I bet I could out post you with sources of Christian vandalism on non-Christian symbols in this country but it would be as meaningless as what you just posted.
> 
> .


well i'd like to see that.  Since you're so up on it i'm sure you could post what?  About 5 or 6 links to those stories in the next 5 or 10 minutes?.   Okay.  It's 8:11.   See  you back here at 8:16  and/or 8: 21.

----------


## Cap

> well i'd like to see that.  Since you're so up on it i'm sure you could post what?  About 5 or 6 links to those stories in the next 5 or 10 minutes?.   Okay.  It's 8:11.   See  you back here at 8:16  and/or 8: 21.


I had no doubt you'd like to see that, because I believe it's all about the intolerance and nothing about practicing Christianity with you.

Which is what makes these myths so easy to debunk.

----------


## Roadmaster

I am going to make it a point to say Christmas everywhere I go and will make sure the  students know their rights.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I had no doubt you'd like to see that, because I believe it's all about the intolerance and nothing about practicing Christianity with you.
> 
> Which is what makes these myths so easy to debunk.


but you didn't because you can't so actually you were lying.  or bluffing.  either way.  You can't do it.

----------


## Cap

> but you didn't because you can't so actually you were lying.  or bluffing.  either way.  You can't do it.


Nope, thoroughly debunked.

No bluffing, no lying - and no retort from you either.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Nope, thoroughly debunked.
> 
> No bluffing, no lying - and no retort from you either.


You aren't obama.  ARE YOU?  you think you can make some bogus claim and everybody has to believe YOU??  With NO evidence except what you make up?      I'll retort all i want to expose your fakery.

----------


## Cap

> You aren't obama.  ARE YOU?  you think you can make some bogus claim and everybody has to believe YOU??  With NO evidence except what you make up?      I'll retort all i want to expose your fakery.


But you haven't so far and there's a reason for it - you can't.

Logically that is.

----------


## patrickt

Captain Obvious: "I bet I could out post you with sources of Christian vandalism on non-Christian symbols in this country but it would be as meaningless as what you just posted."

Okay, what do you want to bet? Would you like to bet that the Tea Party Rallies are more violent than OWS, too. How about betting that union goons are nicer than non-union workers?

So, go for it, and post about Christians vandalizing private property. But, of course, you don't care. If it was your pool lights you'd sure get your knickers in a twist.

----------


## patrickt

> You have no proof that God was not involved.
> 
> "When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which* the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them*, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal,* that they are endowed by their Creator* with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.--


I also have no proof that Santa Claus, the Easter Bunny, and the Tooth Fairy weren't involved. I don't have to prove George Washington didn't ride into battle on a unicorn. You have to prove he did. If you'll note I said that your saying the men who wrote the Constitution were inspired by their belief in a god would be rational. Insisting that your belief in your god is rational is irrational.

Believe what you want but don't expect rational people to join you in your beliefs.

----------


## Trinnity

> Believe what you want but don't expect rational people to join you in your beliefs.


Whoa nelly. I've known Mrs. Clause for years and she's a nice lady.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Whoa nelly. I've known Mrs. Clause for years and she's a nice lady.


Me too. They bring you things your parents can't afford. :Grin:

----------


## patrickt

My god, some people took spelling lessons from Cigar. That's rather like swimming lessons from Sen. Ted Kennedy. But, there is no War on Christmas. There is a Battle of Christmas but the war is against all religions except two: secularism and Muslim. And, Muslims are in line to be attacked, too, but just not yet. There are also Battles of Hanukkah and Battles of the Ten Commandments and before long we'll see Battles of Eid...but not now, not as long as they hate America.

----------

Canadianeye (12-12-2012)

----------


## Calypso Jones

picture included.

http://www.wtop.com/41/3151959/5-cha...ty-scene-theft

'teens' steal nativity figures in Bedford Virginia and then pose for a photo and post it online.

proving again that most criminals are dumb as stumps.

----------


## Calypso Jones

billboard, Times Square, New York.

----------


## patrickt

> picture included.
> http://www.wtop.com/41/3151959/5-cha...ty-scene-theft
> 'teens' steal nativity figures in Bedford Virginia and then pose for a photo and post it online.
> proving again that most criminals are dumb as stumps.


I always preferred the image of "dumb as a turnip. You'd be amazed at the number of crooks who dropped their ID at the scene of the crime. Often is was a loose drivers license. Who carries a drivers license loose in their shirt pocket. We had one genius who dropped his bond receipt from getting out of jail earlier in the evening. A man dropped his wallet at a murder and just in case we overlooked that, he also dropped his hat with his name in the hatband.

My favorite were three college students who decided criminals were stupid and they were smart. So, they went into a ski shop, looked at clothes and skis like shoppers. That night they measured a back window. They returned the next night with a piece of glass, broke the window, stuck the glass in with tape, and stole a lot of stuff which they hauled to an apartment. Then they discussed, how do we sell it. Ooops. We can't really stand on the corner here selling skis and ski clothing.

Meanwhile at the store the owner and a clerk talked about three strange guys who were shopping for ski stuff and eyeballing the store like a tree full of baby owls. And, the strangest coincidence, all the stuff they guys liked got stolen.

Back at the apartment, the three burglars decided they had to travel to a city near ski slopes. Aha! Salt Lake City, Utah. You could sell ski stuff out of the trunk of your car in NYC for three years and no one would tell. Salt lake City? But, our burglars didn't have a car. So, they bought a used car. They drove to Salt Lake City. They were trying to peddle stuff for almost an hour when the police arrived.

The police in Salt Lake sent us names, addresses, and a list of property. We responded with, bingo, hold them, warrant on the way.

When we got the three back we learned that as business majors at the university they figured they knew how to make crime pay. Two of our detectives sat down and did a little math. Counting the glass they bought, the tape, the car, gas to drive to Salt Lake City, the motel they'd checked into, and calculating how long, at the rate they were going it would take to sell all the stuff and what the meals and motel would cost, if the police had never shown up, they would have lost about $800 on the burglary.

Life really is like a bad movie.

----------


## Calypso Jones

This must be Awfuly's church;


http://www.theblaze.com/stories/was-...s-to-come-out/



*Lib Church Erects Billboard Depicting Gay Baby Jesus…*

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> My god, some people took spelling lessons from Cigar. That's rather like swimming lessons from Sen. Ted Kennedy. But, there is no War on Christmas. There is a Battle of Christmas but the war is against all religions except two: secularism and Muslim. And, Muslims are in line to be attacked, too, but just not yet. There are also Battles of Hanukkah and Battles of the Ten Commandments and before long we'll see Battles of Eid...but not now, not as long as they hate America.


I'll bet in the same breath you'll say that there IS a Republican war on women, right?

----------


## Calypso Jones

Newsweek Versus the New Testament.   It must be Christmas.

http://www.albertmohler.com/2012/12/...-be-christmas/

By NC university professor who believes that the new testament is fictional and he personally does not believe in Christ. 

Just as a matter of record.  It is Newsweek that is going out of print.  Not the New Testament.

----------


## Fearandloathing

> I reject all of the "War on..." silliness. The Democrats War on Women and War on Blacks are just silly slogans no matter how much harm they do. But, as an atheist, I find the efforts of the liberals to pretend Christianity doesn't exist to be ludicrous. Perhaps they'll figure out that all they have to do is tax unacceptable religions and the deficit will disappear.


That is precisely what the constitution is designed to prevent.

It was hundreds of years of war as a result of having some syphilitic, in bread royal decide what is an "unacceptable religion" that created the United States as thousands of Quakers, Shakers, and whatever left Europe to get away from religious persecution.

Christmas is exactly that, Christ's Mass......as in a religious service.  And I will thank all the atheists and anti-Christians and all the rest to get the fuck off MY celebration, stuff your toys and Santa and his stupid reindeer, and all the rest of it, and let me and my colleagues celebrate what is our high holiday.

FFS, atheists complain about Christians and the word "God" on money...but you're the first ones to hit the stores on Black Friday.......

Stop participating and shut up...it is a religious rite and if you don't believe in God, don't accept Christ, then ignore it

----------


## Fearandloathing

And make it legal to torture anyone who plays Jingle Bells or Frosty the Fucking Snowman

----------


## Fearandloathing

Or the Little drummer boy...

----------


## Fearandloathing

Or "I'm dreaming of a white Christmas"...fucking racist song anyway

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> And make it legal to torture anyone who plays Jingle Bells or Frosty the Fucking Snowman


I bet you didn't know that neither of those are Christmas songs.  Neither is Winter Wonderland, Sleigh Ride, Let It Snow, or (surprise surprise!) Joy To The World.  They're just songs that got sucked into the Christmas vortex.

----------


## Trinnity

> *OC Woman’s 65K Christmas Lights Delights Some, Angers Others*
> 
> A Christmas display with almost 65,600 LED lights at a Fountain  Valley home has been attracting hundreds of spectators every night, but  not all of them are thrilled by the spectacular light show. Neighbor Joe Flanagan and several other residents said the house is  too bright, too loud and brings too much traffic to their quiet neck of  the woods.


Well, what do you think?

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Well, what do you think?


Yes, I saw this senario in a movie once.  The police chief, who wore women's panties and bras, refused to do anything about it, saying, "It's Christmas" and that was the end of discussion.  Yes, I'm sure I saw it in a movie.

----------


## Calypso Jones

93 Days to Christmas 2013

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> first up. And this isn't even the first.
> 
> http://radio.foxnews.com/toddstarnes...mas-trees.html
> 
> NC Students cannot sell CHRISTMAS trees. They must be called HOLIDAY trees.


You're right!  The Government should tell private businesses what to do!!!!





> Arlington Heights ILL says no to nativity scenes.
> 
> http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2012/11/...or-local-park/


You're right!  The Government should respect the majority religion in an area.  If they want Nativity scenes or Sharia Law, they should get it!!!

----------


## Trinnity

Oh boy....I'm starting my shopping early. I've already begun. I'm gonna be stretching it out to spread out the expense and I plan to be done by December first.

War on Christmas....bah, humbug. Deck the halls!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Oh boy....I'm starting my shopping early. I've already begun. I'm gonna be stretching it out to spread out the expense and I plan to be done by December first.
> 
> War on Christmas....bah, humbug. Deck the halls!


I shop all year long looking for bargains and things of interest.  This year it's been Tequila and, this week, Mezcal.   I also brought back a few Kahluas but that's for me.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I don't know when to quit.   shopping.

----------


## Calypso Jones

The Totally bogus war on Christmas is going on or not, whatever the case may be.

ESPN refuses to air Christmas ad, then changes their mind......viewers must have had a kitten fit.

Atheists put up signs to leave Christ out of Christmas in NYC.    Answers in Genesis has countered with their own Billboard, 'To our Atheist friends, Thank God you are wrong.'   :Wink:

----------

